# Smoking Cheese in a Cardboard Box (Ch-View)



## alelover (Jul 6, 2011)

Needed a little cheese for a party we're going too. Maybe. Had some smoked Moz, cheddar and Colby Jack from the last smoke but I wanted some Havarti and Gouda too. It was 95 out that day and at least 90 under my shaded porch. But I've never smoked cheese this warm so I thought I'd try it. Unless you were all lying to me and the cheese actually sucks when you smoke it that hot.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Just kidding.







So I got some. Top row is Havarti. The yellowish on the right is Gouda and the 2 in the lower left are Cabot's Seriously Sharp Cheddar. It was in there so why not. It's the best.







Broke out the cardboard box smoker I built a while back. No I don't have too much time on my hands. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











I was feeling a little wild so I thought I would try a peach apple combo today.







Got it all fired up. There is blue smoke coming out. I guess the camera couldn't see it.







3.5 hours later we're done. Time to go to dinner for my Anniversary. I'm guessing it was a 100 in the box.







It got sweaty but I've seen worse. On here. Some of you know the pic I am referring to.







Sealed her up after I fridged it to let it dry a little. I'll let you know how it is in a couple weeks.







Thanks for watching.


----------



## venture (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks good Scott.  I have had mine get sweaty at those temps too.  We have hot summers here, so I have to cold smoke at night.  Sometimes I have to use ice jugs, too.

I did like your "Alton Brown" Box!  I just use my Weber kettle, but that box looks like fun.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## wntrlnd (Jul 6, 2011)

Gosh that Gouda looks good!  I wish I would've thought to get some for my smoke today.  Oh well, now I have a reason to smoke again soon!  LoL!

I love that cardboard smoker!!!

Very cool smoke, despite the heat of the day!


----------



## alelover (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks. Can't wait to use it when it's 45 out.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 6, 2011)

That's the fanciest Cardboard box Smoker I've ever seen!

You're right, the cheese got a little sweaty, but I've found it takes smoke a little better

Great Color!

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks awesome. If you have not tried the fresh mozzarella in water yet you are really missing out on some great cheese


----------



## alelover (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I've done cheese in the 40s, 50s and 70s but never the 90s. There's a database in my head holding all this info. Hope I can recall it someday.

I usually use Poli-O whole milk for my moz. Grew up on it. I think it has more flavor than the fresh stuff. To me anyway. Cold smoking cheese with your design Todd is definitely the deal. There really isn't anything better I can think of. I used to buy smoked cheese. As I look back .... well you know. The box was a revelation. I was at work and saw the box and then the tube and well. Box + Tube = Cold Smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2011)

Scott---That cheese looks Perfect---Just right !!!!

I would have thought it was too hot to do cheese right now, without ice.

I love your nails that color too!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Buddy!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jul 6, 2011)

Great looking cheese, smoked gouda is one of my favorites.


----------



## venture (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG!  Those were Scotts nails??  Why didn't his fingernails match his toenails.  Hmmmm?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, think what you could do with an old refrigerator box!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 7, 2011)

The cheeses look good they will make a good omelet for breakfast


----------



## alelover (Jul 7, 2011)

Yup they are mine. They're just connected to my wife.


----------



## alelover (Jul 7, 2011)

I have an old broken fridge Al. It used to be my lagering fridge. I want to move it to the garage and make a cold smoker for bacon. But then I got to move stuff out of the garage first. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 7, 2011)

Cheese looks great. I love the smoker too


----------



## glenn t (Jul 7, 2011)

I just put a carboard box with a few holes (one on bottom, and two on top) on top of my electric smoker.  The box just sits right on the smoke outlet for the smoker.  Works great. 

I will say that yours is a LOT more impressive than mine.

Smoke some shredded cheese for about fifteen minutes and mix a cup of cheese with a brick of cream cheese and then cover with pecans,  You will be a hero!


----------



## alelover (Jul 7, 2011)

That sounds like a perfect North Carolina snack Glenn.


----------



## brentczech (Dec 26, 2011)

Ale Lover,

Awesome box! I love it. I did something very similar but not as nice. I will be posting on this site soon.

Great photos also to document the process. I am new to smoking cheese, but not new to smoking foods.

Looks great!

-BrentCzech


----------

